# Global surgery day calculator



## AGMoore (Jan 11, 2010)

In the past years I have been able to locate a calendar that has the global days caluclated for you.  Has anyone seen one for 2010 yet? It is very helpful for charge posters to entering the date the global period runs out. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mjones7 (Jan 11, 2010)

Although I am not familiar with the calendar you are referring to, I use this site its is quick and easy and I copy and paste the info to my PM sys.  Here is the link (hope it is of some use) http://www.timeanddate.com/date/duration.html


----------



## cyndeew (Jan 11, 2010)

*Global Surgery Days Calculator*

Here is a link to a calculator...

http://www.medicarenhic.com/providers/billing/billing_calc_global_period.html


----------



## AGMoore (Jan 11, 2010)

*Global Surgery Days Calculator*

Thank you so much.  These site are awesome they will definitely help.


----------

